# Gocart cut sheet



## jaylord01 (Dec 27, 2008)

So I get this call for a job to cut out 250 gocarts out of 5/8 ply.
The price for this job is $35 a cart so you get 2 carts out of 1 sheet 
of ply. I need to get 125 sheet of 5/8 ply there is 9 cuts per cart. So 
this is the cut list.






So what would you do 
take the job.At $35 x 250 = $8750 -the cost of the ply is $18 a sheet
125 sheet =$2250 so you have $8750 - $2250 = $6500 to do this job.
What do you think the time fram would be for this job. I was going to use 
a beam saw for the job . To cut as much ply as I can. Your In put would be great.

Thanks


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

Send it to a guy with a CNC, pocket the difference.
One phone call, an email = cash in pocket.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Have the sheets dropped at my shop. Come and get the parts as needed. We would need for you to make a couple trips.
I'll cut them for $35 a sheet on our cnc. 

I'm not a real wiz with the math but I think the drive over would be worth the effort.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Gus Dering said:


> Have the sheets dropped at my shop. Come and get the parts as needed. We would need for you to make a couple trips.
> I'll cut them for $35 a sheet on our cnc.
> 
> I'm not a real wiz with the math but I think the drive over would be worth the effort.


With the added benefit of 
a trip through the ever lovely 
Richmond area.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

neolitic said:


> With the added benefit of
> a trip through the ever lovely
> Richmond area.


:laughing::laughing:

But once you put the oil tanks behind, you have the beauty of San Quentin waiting for you on the other side of the bridge. Turn right, go north till you see cows and grapes and pullover. I'll come and get you from there, Neo.:laughing:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Gus Dering said:


> :laughing::laughing:
> 
> But once you put the oil tanks behind, you have the beauty of San Quentin waiting for you on the other side of the bridge. Turn right, go north till you see cows and grapes and pullover. I'll come and get you from there, Neo.:laughing:


Yes, all of the scenic highlights
of the Bay area in one trip.
Starting with the Oakland water front...


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey Neo, Sounds like you have you spent some time out here.:no: By accident I hope.:w00t:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Lived at 14th and Alice in Oakland,
and 43rd and Balboa in SF.
1969-1970


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Well we lived in the same places. Albeit not the same addresses, I even did a stint in SF, 1971-72.


----------



## Worm Drive (May 2, 2007)

You could set up a cutting grid. Stack as many sheets as you could cut though with your beam saw, clamp them together and cut with a straight guide.


----------



## Bergstrom (Mar 14, 2009)

@ $26 per unit I think you would really have to fly to make out well. Especially if you have to do the radius work in the spec's and shown in the picture.

This is a perfect application for a CNC...I would call Gus











(then I would ask to meet him somewhere and while I was sure he was gone I would steal the CNC from his shop :jester


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Bergstrom said:


> @ $26 per unit I think you would really have to fly to make out well. Especially if you have to do the radius work in the spec's and shown in the picture.
> 
> This is a perfect application for a CNC...I would call Gus
> 
> ...


*

*


:laughing::laughing:
Don't know where to OP is,
but if I were him I'd take Gus up
so fast ...


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

jaylord01 said:


> So I get this call for a job to cut out 250 gocarts out of 5/8 ply.
> The price for this job is $35 a cart so you get 2 carts out of 1 sheet
> of ply. I need to get 125 sheet of 5/8 ply there is 9 cuts per cart. So
> this is the cut list.
> ...


How nice of an edge will the beam saw leave? Will it do the radius cuts? I gotta think that is not the best way. If I had to, I would stack 4 sheets together and cut with a circ saw and a straight edge. Then probably set up a jig and cut the others with a jigsaw. Still will require some sanding. What do you do with all these parts when finished? Do they have to be boxed up or what? Delivery?


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Bergstrom said:


> @ $26 per unit I think you would really have to fly to make out well. Especially if you have to do the radius work in the spec's and shown in the picture.
> 
> This is a perfect application for a CNC...I would call Gus
> 
> ...


laying out those three ellipses is the only challenge to this thing. Might be easier in Alpha Cam, but I don't got no Alpha Cam.

At over 12000 lbs, you better bring some help if you are gonna sneak away with the Cheif.:laughing:

I'm wondering if he has to assemble these things too.


----------



## jaylord01 (Dec 27, 2008)

*Gocart*

There is no Assemble all straight cuts


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

jaylord01 said:


> There is no Assemble all straight cuts


You don't see the steering wheel in the lower right hand corner? and the radius corners?
Is it meant to be a kit?


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

I think I could cut that in 3 days behind my table saw. Maybe a day with my helper moving and stacking and crosscutting.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Quick story about the CNC 

Went to my millwork friend, Bobby, and he's really excited because he won a contract with Irwin tools making the wood boxes for tap & die sets. 30,000 of these things over the next year or so.

It was a big boost to his business and he could do that in his "spare time".
He showed me the jig that he made and a room he set up to keep the dust in control. ......Nice Bobby......

The next week I stopped by and he was inside this new room wearing a full Tyvek suit, goggles, respirator, fans blowing and a 3HP router just screaming!!!

I flicked the light so he would come out and he stopped, put down his stuff and came outside of the dust cave.

"So how's the Irwin project going Bobby? " This F%#king S#&KS !!!! Look at ME!!!! he said in very calm tone.

I came back in a couple of weeks and he was in his office doing some billing. 

"Are you still doing the Irwin project going Bobby? " 
Yep - I'm running 100 pieces right now was we speak.

He had bought his first CNC machine, set it up and has never looked back.

He's still doing those boxes but usually while we're at the driving range.....:thumbup:


----------



## Bergstrom (Mar 14, 2009)

tcleve4911 said:


> Quick story about the CNC
> 
> Went to my millwork friend, Bobby, and he's really excited because he won a contract with Irwin tools making the wood boxes for tap & die sets. 30,000 of these things over the next year or so.
> 
> ...


I'll bet his second one will come with one of those fancy new dust collectors....they actually eliminate the need for a Tyvek suit :laughing:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I spoke with Jay earlier this week and he just passed me along to the client direct. Thank you again Jay.:thumbsup:

I spoke at length with the client. He approved my proposal and I have received the deposit. The actual cut size drawing has been approved. He is having a 10' cargo container being dropped at our door on Wed. And we shall commence to filling it with go-cart parts shortly after.

I'll be pleased to post some pics.


----------



## jaylord01 (Dec 27, 2008)

*Thanks*

Gus- It looks like you are doing a very good job. I'm happy that I referred you for this project. If I need cabinets for one of my projects I will keep 
you in mind.


Thanks 

Jason

http://www.jplconstruction.net


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Got it all wrapped up today.

Thanks again Jason.:thumbup:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I got one of the nicest emails from the client this morning. It comes at a good time for me. I needed something like this.

Gus, 

Thanks for the email! The container looks great.


Also wanted to say how much of a pleasure it has been to work with you. If the finished product that is in the container is anything close to the level of service that I have received to date then you are a rare and special breed. Please, for the sake of all vendors and business folks, continue your superb communication, customer service and attention to detail. The entire community will benefit from your exemplary behavior and commitment to providing what we all strive to achieve.... a great product with excellent service!


I only wish I had more projects for you to handle.


Steve


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Gus Dering said:


> I got one of the nicest emails from the client this morning. It comes at a good time for me. I needed something like this.
> 
> Gus,
> 
> ...


 'nuff said. :thumbsup:


----------

